#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Скачать лекции по Лориг данные Рабтеном Тулку Ринпоче

## Vadgr

http://file.qip.ru/file/102712139/b758e631/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102712612/17f34bbe/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102712955/e6a75c24/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102713313/de83dea6/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102714200/c284ecd3/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102714465/e039c368/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102737811/c97a945c/_2603.html
http://file.qip.ru/file/102714870/8052ffc2/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102715304/7c972598/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102716201/1f8a14ce/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102716976/c2faf84b/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102713908/5dddb3b9/Rabten_Tu...
http://file.qip.ru/file/102711701/8496ee9c/Rabten_Tu...

----------

Dondhup (12.12.2009), Fritz (04.10.2009), Fyodor (13.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.10.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (09.03.2010), Клим Самгин (03.10.2009), Пилигрим (03.10.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (03.10.2009), Судхана (03.10.2009)

----------


## Fritz

А тема какая?)))

----------


## Судхана

> А тема какая?)))


Лориг))
тиб.blo-rigs -"Ум и знание".Так называют трактат по Теории Познания(Прамана) составленный Кункен Чжамьянг Щебой,который полностью посвящён сознанию и его видам.Этот текст входит в корпус комментариев на трактат Дхармакирти "Праманаварттика"(тиб.rnam-'grel).
Кстати,на русском языке издана книга,которая представляет собой перевод(подготовленный Р.Н.Крапивиной) лекций на основе этого текста дост.Чжамьянг Кьенце.

----------

Fritz (04.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.10.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (09.03.2010), Клим Самгин (03.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Кстати,на русском языке издана книга,которая представляет собой перевод(подготовленный Р.Н.Крапивиной) лекций на основе этого текста дост.Чжамьянг Кьенце.


А как называется эта книга?

----------


## Судхана

> А как называется эта книга?


УМ И ЗНАНИЕ.
ТРАДИЦИЯ ИЗУЧЕНИЯ
ТЕОРИИ ПОЗНАНИЯ В
ГОМАН-ДАЦАНЕ
ТИБЕТСКОГО
МОНАСТЫРЯ ДРЭПУН /
АВТОР-СОСТАВИТЕЛЬ,
ПЕРЕВОДЧИК С
ТИБЕТСКОГО
Р.Н.КРАПИВИНА. СПБ.:
ИЗД-ВО СПБГУ, 2005.
307 С.

В книге обсуждаются
основы буддийской
теории познания, в
частности,
представлены
классификации
познавательных актов с
точки зрения развития
ума, содержится курс
лекций по предмету
«Ум и знание»
современного
тибетского ученого
Чжамьян Кенцзэ,
переведенный на
русский язык, и текст
тибетского источника
XVIII в., на основании
которого был прочитан
этот курс.

Здесь можно скачать аннотацию,предисловие и содержание в формате PDF:

http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/in...mid=75&pub=154

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.10.2009)

----------


## Клим Самгин

Первый трек (Rabten Tulky - 1.mp3)  на 39 минуте подвисает и дальше тишина
нет ли возможности залить работающий вариант трека?

----------


## Vadgr

к сожалению нет =( так криво оцифровали =(

----------


## Asoka

Уважаемые, нельзя ли перезалить куда-нибудь лекции по Лориг?????????

----------


## Dondhup

Вышло повторное издание книги по Лорик.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.09.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Добрый день всем.
У меня есть Лориг в эл виде 2009 издание Иволгинского дацана перевод Гэбшэ Гунга Дампилона, редактор Арсалан Манжуев. Если кому интересно, с удовольствием поделюсь, пишите в личку. Текст небольшой, но вспринимается с большим трудом.
выложить в инет не могу, потому как не умею. извините, серость.

----------


## Asoka

А куда именно оно вышло, например, в Питере?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Тоже интересует, где взять.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Лориг))
> тиб.blo-rigs -"Ум и знание".Так называют трактат по Теории Познания(Прамана) составленный Кункен Чжамьянг Щебой,который полностью посвящён сознанию и его видам.Этот текст входит в корпус комментариев на трактат Дхармакирти "Праманаварттика"(тиб.rnam-'grel).
> Кстати,на русском языке издана книга,которая представляет собой перевод(подготовленный Р.Н.Крапивиной) лекций на основе этого текста дост.Чжамьянг Кьенце.


Речь идёт об этом трактате?

----------

Шуньяананда (04.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сохранились ли где-то или у кого-то данные лекции ?

----------

